# cat sprays/wee s everywhere



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

hi
i have a male neutered ragdoll aged 2 indoor cat, hes lovely but pees and sprays all over house
he poos in tray and does wee sometimes most of time he wee s on bed, sushion any washing on floor or ironing pile and my bath mat which is next to litter tray
i have 5 trays he has sparyed on doors, cushions and new kitchen cabinet doors help!
he s been vet and healthy


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would suggest another trip to the vets and perhaps further investigation. Possibly you could consider a visit by a pet behaviourist - which, if you have pet insurance, may be covered under that.

In the meantime have you tried a couple of Feliway plug in diffusers to see if that will help? Have you tried using a different kind of litter in one of the boxes (perhaps Cat Attract?).

Do you have any other cats in the house?


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

hi
all my cats are spayed/neurted he has been to vets and yes ive seen a cat behaviurist who suggested more litter trays and move water bowls about
i put a litter tray upstrairs to no avail they all ignore it so i brought it downstairs and now they use it odd

behavioursit said its a sign of stress
i got a harness and took bhim outside but he howls
ive tried felaway doesnt work
he s in great condtion and is very freindly and vocal he acts almost like a entire cat but he s been neurtered howls a lot play fights sprays a lot and wees 
when i have washing in fron of machine, he will pee on that.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you are a multi cat household it sounds as though your ragdoll is desperately trying to carve out a territory for himself, and is feeling stressed and threatened by having several other cats around all the time. 

His toiletting habits might improve no end if he was allowed outdoors. I don't mean in a harness on a leash, I mean allowed to go outdoors properly and be free to roam around, even if it was just in your cat proofed garden (assuming you have a garden). That way he could establish a territory for himself outdoors and hopefully would stop spraying indoors.

If you are determined not to let him out, then I can only suggest you "divide up" your house in a manner of speaking, and give your ragdoll part of it to himself, e.g. perhaps he could have the upstairs to himself, and then put the other cats together downstairs (assuming the others' behaviour is OK?) This plan has worked for me, with a neutered male that was spraying indoors. 

He still sprays now and then if he feels his 'space' is being intruded upon by the other 2 (or worse still by a strange cat getting on through the catflap as happened once recently) But it is loads more manageable than it was before.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

i dont know why he sprays all i know is iste very frustrating and smelly
he nips too
he started trying to mate his fellow housemate a male! how odd

i have a small garden i have thought about an outside run not sure of the cost or how to go about it
he does seem to want to be the boss

would be impossible to halve up the house


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It sounds like he is trying to establish himself as the 'alpha male' cat in the househould. The spraying and the *mounting* type behaviour (even of another male) all suggest it is about territory and wanting to be dominant. 

Unfortunately I don't think his behaviour is likely to change much unless the dynamics of his situation are changed first. At one point my neutered male would not stop spraying all over the house until I allowed him free access to the outdoors, and that made a big difference as he was then happy to mark his territory on the bushes and fence in the garden instead. 

He still sprays in the house now and then, if there is something new on the floor, e.g. bags of shopping in the hall, or an item left in an unusual place, e.g. even a hoover left out on the landing. Basically it is his way of exerting control over his environment, which is what your ragdoll is doing.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

he does seem to be dominant he play fights and chases others
he s a beautiful looking cat and he does try to escape if im not careful thats why i got a harness but he howls a lot and is very frightened on loud noises
and next door have a big dog we share a gate to access our gardens
they put up a 3 foot fence 3 years ago not sure what they would say if i tried to erect a 10 foot? one wouldnt it have to be so high they could not get out?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A 6ft high chainlink or wire fence with an overhang should be enough to keep him in. Have a look at the 'sticky' post about catproofing the garden. 

A neighbour might not object to a 6ft wire fence, as being see-through, it is not very visible from a distance and also would not block the sun to their garden. But probably best to have a quiet word with them first, for the sake of good neighbourly relations. If they know you are doing it to keep your cat safe in the garden they may be fine about it.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

what are the costs involved?
he has got much worse in last few days
his spraying is getting out of hand
he went in my husbands wardrobe and wee d on his clothes then jumped on my dinding table and weed on table cloth
yesterday he peed on 3 beds the floor and puffee
i saw him wee in litterbox then run and jump in my washing pile pee again and onto puffe and pee some more! it doesnt make sense
he chases other cats too
my husband says something has to be done abd i must get rid of him
im attached to him
will he ever stop peeing?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Depends how big your garden is as to what it would cost to catproof it. I did mine over 20 years ago, and as I recall it cost about £800 for an area about 75 ft x 50 ft. It was well worth it. I got a local fencing firm to to do it, but if you or your OH are good at DIY it would not be too hard to do it youselves for a lot less.

Unfortunately, as I mentioned before, I doubt the cat's inappropriate toiletting behaviour will change unless you do something to change his environment.

I understand it is annoying and upsetting when he wees on your clothes, laundry etc. I should really hate it, as I cannot stand the smell of cat wee in inappropriate places But your cat is trying to tell you he is not a happy cat, and is asking you to do something about it. He is not going to just shut up.

Could you not ask your vet for the name of an animal behavourist and consult them? They will come to your home, and are usually very helpful. But you would need to keep an open mind -- no point in paying out if you are not going to take their advice.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

the vet has a behavourist there free of charge i had to go to the surgery
she just said he s stressed and said get more litter trays feliway etc
i did
no change
my oh is great at diy
wont i need a conecting cat flap to get to the run?
and how safe is it from other animals
it wont look like a prison will it?
i hate the smell of cat wee


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

thecatlady said:


> *the vet has a behavourist there free of charge i had to go to the surgery
> she just said he s stressed and said get more litter trays feliway etc
> i did*no change
> my oh is great at diy
> ...


When I had to get the help of a behaviourist for Meeko,she came to the house and spent nearly an hour just observing him in his own environment.She then talked me through her observations and worked out a plan to help with his behaviour issues.
I think if you want a behaviourists input you really do have to have one visit your cat in its own home.Ask your vet to referr you to a reputable one in your area.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

i can ask but the vet says i have to see her there not at home and she doesnt need to see him nor do i have to bring him to her


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

thecatlady said:


> i can ask but the vet says i have to see her there not at home and she doesnt need to see him nor do i have to bring him to her


Have a read of this link.........How can we help? | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

If you want to get a behaviourist help to sort out your cats problems then you really do need to use a proper behaviourist.The person working in your vet surgery does not sound like a qualified pet behaviourist.No behaviourist will work without seeing the cat/dog or what ever animal it is that needs assessing.You should be able to find one local to you from the link I've posted if your vet is unable to recommend an independant one who will visit you.


----------

